# GPU-Z - shows nothing!



## Vit DVA (Feb 6, 2014)

Good day! Do not tell anyone - have a video card with no markings, drivers are installed and working normally from SiS Xabre 400. But GPU-Z - shows nothing neither in one box! What could that mean?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 6, 2014)

It prabably too old


----------



## Vit DVA (Feb 6, 2014)

That is, it must be this way?


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 6, 2014)

if you want some data try Aida64 instead it maybe have some.

W1zzard didn't encode everything single card in to gpu-z, som are too old.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 6, 2014)

Was GPU-z even made back in the days when we had SiS Xabre 400 video cards? if not then that is why there is no info for that card.

Quick serch of google gave me these results.


*Xabre 400 Specification:*

AGP 8x
DirectX 8.1 support (Volume Texture, BRDF, Pixel Shader 1.3, Shadow mapping etc)
Pixelize Engine
Frictionless Memory Control (FMC)
Jitter-Free Anti-Aliasing
Coloredeemer Technology
MotionFixing Video Processor
3rd Generation T&L Engine
Double Scene Technology
Core 250Mhz
Memory 250Mhz (500 DDR)


----------



## Vit DVA (Feb 6, 2014)

Aida64 say "Sis 330 Xabre 200" and PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0330&SUBSYS_00000000. I think this card released some underground craftsmen. And what program can copy the BIOS of this card?


----------

